# S W Did I Say It?



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Winter does not want to let go. Expecting 5 to 8 inches tonight in N J


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I feel for you... Not much better out west. We've had rain for 5 straight days in Northern CA., and more rain in the forecast. I was thinking of trading my Outback for an Ark. J/K...

Jose


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We had tornados around here last nite. No damage to our home tho. (I gotta get a cover for the Outback, I found myself sitting in the neighbor's basement worried about the Outback. )


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Darn -- I miss the snow -- we only hit 85 today in San Antonio sunny


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Now they're predicting 6-12 inches for part of Massachusetts. The part where I live. 
Give me a break, please.

I've had enough.

I can't take it anymore.

Throw in the towel.

I give up.

Uncle.

The fat lady is singing.

Some folks are going camping next weekend at Normandy Farms. I hope they plow the sites.

I didn't say the four letter word. I believe I will say one tomorrow morning.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Trailer coming tomorrow









Snow coming tonight









Murphey wouldn't have it any other way









I QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Same story here in the heartland. 12 inches last week. Just starting to see the grass again today. Forecast is for another 4 inches tomorrow night. On a brighter note, we are going to take a drive on Sunday after Easter brunch to check out a campground for possible future outings. First scheduled trip for the new 23rs is just 38 days away!


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

All winter I was looking for snow we have 4 snowmobiles but no snow now that the trails are closed. In the last two weeks we have had more snow than all winter. It's time to get the camper ready but can't get at it. It's under snow now. All this week the temps are going to be in the high 30's low 40's maybe spring will showup after all. Ken


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was happy it broke 40 degrees today!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

same here in NY this morning, the camping fever is getting to me and the DW....


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

we only got about 4 inches in Mine Hill, but damn, it was heavy!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

After an 18" snowfall in St. Louis back in 1984, I thought to myself, "Self, why put up with this crap". Within Two months, I had packed up, sold the house and moved to Texas. Haven't missed the snow a bit.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> After an 18" snowfall in St. Louis back in 1984, I thought to myself, "Self, why put up with this crap". Within Two months, I had packed up, sold the house and moved to Texas. Haven't missed the snow a bit.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]29340[/snapback]​


I am the exact opposite. After two years in Florida I can not wait to get back North were there are seasons and snow. This is my last winter without snow.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lucky also only 3 inches but it was like shoveling sand real heavy, melting quick Tho. Is that a bird I hear singing...............please.


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Darn -- I miss the snow -- we only hit 85 today in San Antonio sunny
> [snapback]29242[/snapback]​


Hi Ghosty, We're interested in buying a 23RS. What can you tell me about yours? (Pros and cons) I see that it is a new model and wonder if the price we were quoted of $17,909 is in line with what you had to give. We live just south of Oklahoma City so we are closer neighbors than most of the forum posts that I have seen. I have just joined the forum and really like it. Thanks for any help. RamonaV


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

In Austin we are expecting a cold front this weekend. Sunday is only supposed to get to 66 with low of 50. Today it is 81. Man this is way too hot for this time of year.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

The weatherman is a dope. We actually got only about 1 inch. This morning he said " We have received about six inches, so far, but it has melted before hitting the ground". Only one of them admitted to blowing it today. Spring should be here soon!

Steve


----------

